# Social Networking Sites vs Forums



## Gigacore (Feb 17, 2008)

The title says everything.

My Opinion:

Social Netwoking Sites 

> Sucks. 
> There is nothing other than making friends. 
> Waste of time, you cant learn anything.
> Wont get chance to show off ur skills.

Forums (BB)

> We can learn and make as well as friends.
> Get our problems solved.
> Can show off your skills and creativity.
> Fun


Verdict: Forums Rocks!


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 17, 2008)

@gigacore, i completely agree with you Forumming rocks


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 17, 2008)

No fight at all- Social networking is just about wasting time while you learn a lot visiting forums


----------



## nvidia (Feb 17, 2008)

Social networking SUCKS.
Its for all the dumb people who want to waste time. If somebody wants to chat, then why dont they use some Instant messengers like yahoo or gtalk?

Forums ROCK. 
Im addicted to digit forum


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 17, 2008)

Its just depends upon on how you use the both.
If you use social networks for networking, it rocks.
If you spend most of the time in chit chat section of a forum, it won't help any.

So stop blaming social networking sites and forums if they can't do something you want. Blame yourself and do something that would help your purpose.


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 17, 2008)

nvidia said:


> Social networking SUCKS.
> Its for all the dumb people who want to waste time. If somebody wants to chat, then why dont they use some Instant messengers like yahoo or gtalk?
> 
> Forums ROCK.
> Im addicted to digit forum


^^^ +1


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 17, 2008)

pushkaraj said:


> @gigacore, i completely agree with you Forumming rocks





asnvin said:


> No fight at all- Social networking is just about wasting time while you learn a lot visiting forums





nvidia said:


> Social networking SUCKS.
> Its for all the dumb people who want to waste time. If somebody wants to chat, then why dont they use some Instant messengers like yahoo or gtalk?
> 
> Forums ROCK.
> Im addicted to digit forum



+1 to everyone!!!


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 17, 2008)

Social networking sites likes Orkut is very useful to get in touch with friends. I got most of my class 7 classmates back due to Orkut! I can't imagine this happening in a forum.

In Forums like this one, most of us doesn't know eachother. It's the matter in context that is important not the man behind it...

Hence both can't be compared.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 17, 2008)

The only thing i've ever used Orkut for is Finding old friends .

Forums for everything else .


----------



## praka123 (Feb 17, 2008)

orkut profile is there.but not keen on searching and finding friends.but indeed it is helpful to find old friends and classmates.

I feel best @ forums and esp as Anon  but my www privacy was long gone  
forums anyway offers better learning experience.but there are forums for movie buffs etc where I found I cant stay for  few seconds


----------



## The Outsider (Feb 17, 2008)

different subjects with different outputs and different userbases, why compare?


----------



## legolas (Feb 18, 2008)

The Outsider said:


> different subjects with different outputs and different userbases, why compare?



+1


----------



## ashok jain (Feb 20, 2008)

+1


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 20, 2008)

My Opinion:

Social Netwoking Sites 

> Gud to find old friends. 
> Some Communities are gud... Like I found loads of Info on JNU entrance using Orkut communities. 

Forums (BB)

> We can learn and make as well as friends <<-- 1000% agrees.. I made best friends here.
> Great place to learn.
> Learn while you teach... Learn and show same people.. Nobody is teacher nobody student.
> Neverending Fun...


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 20, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> The title says everything.
> 
> My Opinion:
> 
> ...


 
+1
and i'd like to add-
Forums are better moderated so they have a control (we saw that just yesterday  ) unlike SN websites with lots of p0rn0 communities.


----------



## hullap (Feb 20, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> unlike SN websites with lots of p0rn0 communities.


TRUE


well if ud hav started this at any SN site the poll would have results
0% forums
100% SN


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 20, 2008)

thats obvious bcoz forum ppl understand social networking in a better way 
at least in this forum.
ppl on SN would love to just post sh1t(=referrals,p1rn,etc..) and all that so they'd really like it that way


----------



## club_pranay (Mar 9, 2008)

man! just look at the poll results!!!!!! :O


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 9, 2008)

^ got stunned?


----------



## Pagal_Dude (Mar 9, 2008)

Forum is the best.

Poll Result:-

Forum:- 34 votes
*Social Networking Sites:- 0  *


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 9, 2008)

^Vaibhavtek ?


----------



## max_demon (Mar 9, 2008)

Guss what , we cant make girlfriends in Forums , whereas in Social Networking Sites we can  . btw , blogigging and foruming rocks . (yeah there are female viewers of my blog too )


----------



## praka123 (Mar 9, 2008)

I hate girls/women disguised as males in forums  no max,its not meant to u


----------



## club_pranay (Mar 9, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> ^ got stunned?


 
ya man!


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 9, 2008)

If the same questions would have been posted on a social networking site, the poll results would have been opposite.(Foruming would have got a only handful of votes). 

That aside,i too vote for forum.
Forum = Social networking+Learning+All other things. 
Social networking = Waste of time + Some short lived fun


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 9, 2008)

^ yes, true! 

In fact most of the people who are addicted to social networking sites doesn't know what forums are for. . .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 9, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> ^Vaibhavtek ?


Possibly yes.
How did you know?


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 9, 2008)

^ he is the only one guy who copies and paste stuff  

And arse, dont suspect me, coz my PC has crashed, read my sig  I'm on Opera Mini and dont expect me to use those proxies in this tiny browser


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 10, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> ^ yes, true!
> 
> In fact most of the people who are addicted to social networking sites doesn't know what forums are for. . .



Yes,forum is alien word on social networking sites.
Once i searched for "Forum" in orkut & i got only a single community dedicated to foruming,that to with only 10 members.  
Also orkut forums are never visited by anyone,except some regular guys.
Most of them are filled with illegal & warez links.

So Forums wins.


----------



## abhinav.sharma (Mar 10, 2008)

I think forums dealing with specialized topics will continue to thrive, tech forums like Digit for example, however, the audience looking for general gossip will move towards social networking.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 10, 2008)

I ditched Orkut for the VideoLAN forums, then to Doom9 forums, then HydrogenAudio, and now I am settled at Digit. At the end of the day, social networking sucks, sucks and sucks again


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

IMO both sucks if not used wisely, just dont over indulge


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 10, 2008)

praka123 said:


> I hate girls/women disguised as males in forums  no max,its not meant to u





Gigacore said:


> ^Vaibhavtek ?


yup


Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Possibly yes.
> How did you know?


easy. He is the guy who over uses the  icon.


Gigacore said:


> ^ he is the only one guy who copies and paste stuff


that too.


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

^^thats one of an exceptional case


----------



## ico (Mar 10, 2008)

*We get to learn in Forums......Knowledge is everything......*

The guys who are addicted to Social Networking sites like Orkut etc. don't actually make any beneficial use of them. My friends keep on asking stupid questions like "tere scrap kitne hain?"......."mere tujhse zyaada hain"etc.

And guess what.....If you had a fight with them and you wrote a very good Testimonial for them, they are going to forgive you directly...... Social Networking sites are complete nuisance and are waste of time. My friends are so addicted to Orkut that they want me to chat with them through scraps. 

I'm not saying not to have a profile on Orkut. It is going to definitely help you when your friends pass out and disperse in all parts of India for their career. But you should make correct use of it. You should not waste time in just sending stupid scraps.


------------------------------------


Gigacore said:


> ^Vaibhavtek ?





Gigacore said:


> ^ he is the only one guy who copies and paste stuff
> 
> And arse, dont suspect me, coz my PC has crashed, read my sig  I'm on Opera Mini and dont expect me to use those proxies in this tiny browser





Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Possibly yes.
> How did you know?



Kya tum logo se *vaibhavtek* k bina jeeya nahi jaata kya?? Don't suspect everyone being vaibhavtek............


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

I hate orkut than any other thing on the planet earth!SUX big time,utter waste of time and wastage of bandwidth and totally useless.
Many of my classmates are addicted to orkut like hell!!I hate them talking abt orkut!Instead do forumming.it helps a lot,at least guyz like me who are curios to knwo more abt computers.I dont think i would have been able to install ubutnu on my machine without the help of some of very helpful members on the forum.You can learn on the forums,make friends,share tech. news,share ur problems and get em solved.On the other hand,orkutting is nothing but talking abt which brand jeans u wear,which goggles u have,what  like what u dislike and other mindless and useless crap.
RESULT:Forums rokkkkk big time!!


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 10, 2008)

Verdict of this thread: We are addicted to Forums  Obviously


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 10, 2008)

[last vaibhavtek related post]
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=772612#post772612
DEFINITELY HIM
[/last vaibhavtek related post]


----------



## ico (Mar 10, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> [last vaibhavtek related post]
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=772612#post772612
> DEFINITELY HIM
> [/last vaibhavtek related post]


Arrey yaar......
Leave *vaibhavtek.........*If he is really on this forum, then let him survive. 

Every thread becomes a thread on which vaibhavtek is discussed more.....

Don't go offtopic guys.....


----------



## legolas (Mar 10, 2008)

I am glad if the social networking sites *doesn't* turn into *matrimony sites* at a later point. I hear Orkut is already been exploited by Indian Aunties


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 10, 2008)

looool


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 10, 2008)

Forums definitely ....I learnt  a lot of things @ Digit Forum


----------



## trublu (Mar 11, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Possibly yes.
> How did you know?





Gigacore said:


> ^ he is the only one guy who copies and paste stuff



This is Vaibhavtek


----------



## abhi.eternal (Mar 12, 2008)

sab Vaibhavtek ke piche kyu pare hai?...

btw, forum-ing rocks!!


----------



## legolas (Mar 12, 2008)

I think its seriously time to stop talking about the IDs Vaibhavtek owns or spams, thereby flooding with unnecessary off topic posts!! no offense but seriously!!


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 12, 2008)

yeah guys please stop now. .


----------



## chooza (Jan 3, 2009)

Me too for Forum. SNS are just YAWN


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 3, 2009)

jyotsna said:


> Dear sir/madam


LOOOL!!!!


----------



## karan rajpal (Jan 20, 2009)

yes u r wright we can learn and make as well as friends. bcoz friends are like our soul and without putting our soul in study we can't learn anything. so we can do both works easily.......


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 26, 2009)

For me both are important. It's a personal choice. I like to use forums better. You can't lock threads in communities of Orkut


----------



## eureca_eureca (Jan 29, 2009)

Yea , ORKUT IS  NATIONAL/International WASTE , forums like this Rocks with knowledge !!!


----------



## topgear (Feb 5, 2009)

Ya. I also dislike social networking sites. For me forum is the only place when you want to seek some real knowledge. The discussions in forums are very useful to me.

On the other hand social networking sites discuss with craps most of the time. Social networking sites are full waste of bandwidth & invaluable time.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 5, 2009)

ya agree with most of the +1 posts here

say take orkut for eg,,though orkut is for social networking

but active users of forum are less than social networking sites (for a debate)-though u may be liking the slowness of replies...but i like debates where ppl are actively replying ..which is possible in social networking sites (Eg:see the debates in Orkut-India Community and ur Forum)


orkut is also useful for searching/posting/reading some general queries to...Egetail of MS-Univs applying/doubts,Mobile Games,question related to specific things,.Moreover u get a list of ppl intrested in specific thing in a Community(atleast some in them not all)

so both of them roxx for me..Depends on how u xploit them for required info


----------



## Coool (Feb 5, 2009)

forum here too..don't even created a id in orkut till now.


----------



## D@rekills4 (Feb 5, 2009)

Forums Yeah!!!!


----------



## aura (Feb 19, 2009)

I guess both have their advantages and disadvantages but still in the long run forums are going to remain popular over the internet for a longer period of time as compared to social networking sites as ultimately you well get bored after sometime using social networking sites but forums are going to provide "INSTANT" solutions for your problems forever.


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2009)

Also many celebs & other people use social networking sites for their advertisement purpose. More or less sn sites becomes boring after some days.
For your information - I've never created an a/c on any SN site


----------



## Coool (Feb 20, 2009)

topgear said:


> For your information - I've never created an a/c on any SN site



Me toooo


----------



## D@rekills4 (Feb 20, 2009)

I read in todays newspaper
60% of the internet users in India visit _Social Networking_ sites


----------



## topgear (Feb 20, 2009)

^^ Now that's a big waste of bandwidth - even watching videos on youtube is not so bad as you get some time really usefull videos.


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 21, 2009)

D@rekills4 said:


> I read in todays newspaper
> 60% of the internet users in India visit _Social Networking_ sites



Add to that,
99.99% doesn't know what forum means.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 21, 2009)

Its stupid to compare SNS n Forum

Both have different purposes n its usage depends on ur attitude n requirement

hmm have 2 agree that most of cuber indian first land to SNS


----------



## Thom_Yorke (Apr 11, 2009)

Social sites me bhi forum hota hai har community ka!!!

Par kya Forums mein Social Networking ho sakta hai?? Jee nahi...........


----------



## himtuna (Apr 11, 2009)

such a useless question
how come people ask such stupid things!
Allright you forgot to add emails. In older days emails were the way to send love messages, to send jokes and have a social networking through it.
Then came chatrooms ...... forums..... then social networking

I hope that clarifies you.

My choice if I have to make , I'll choose forums


----------



## openSUSE (Mar 13, 2010)

m agree wid gigacore ....forum is the best.....


----------



## topgear (Mar 14, 2010)

^^ WoW! what a huge bump .... 

BTW, most of the posts in Social Network is useless ( IMO )


----------



## max_demon (Mar 14, 2010)

how many girls you find in forums  ..


----------



## ico (Mar 14, 2010)

^^^ hmm.. I'm a girl.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 14, 2010)

ico said:


> ^^^ hmm.. I'm a girl.



Hi Shruti


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2010)

max_demon said:


> how many girls you find in forums  ..



indeed they are very few ... but does that really matter ? and even how many girls play games ? it depends-on someone's personal preference whether they will stick with forum or social net sites  ... even most of my friend are addictewd to social networking sites .... but geeks will be always addicted to forums ( nowadays )


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Mar 18, 2010)

@gigacore
i agree !!


----------



## jayantr7 (Mar 19, 2010)

forums only rocks in websites n blogs......

overall facebook iz d king


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 23, 2010)

I do prefer tech Social Sites!!!

---------- Post added at 07:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 PM ----------

and yes i almost forgot...facebook is the KING!!!


----------



## Dreko (Apr 3, 2010)

WOOT,Forums Ruless !!!


----------

